# Wards Hawthorne Womans



## Troy Barnes (Jun 5, 2016)

Found this at a town wide weekend sale. I'm pretty sure it's about a 1960. Is there just a reflector missing off front fender or a headlamp ? Any info on year and value ? It even has original wards riverside tires. I did a light cleaning , everything is original , probably even basket.
Thanks for any info on this sweet ride. Serial E219983
I think its a middleweight . Tires are 26 x 1.75


----------



## Troy Barnes (Jun 5, 2016)

I see one on ebay a 1965 , same frame with sublte differences, so its probably a 64 or 65 I guess. The 1 on ebay had a 1965 plate on it. But the plate was an add-on so it could be earlier


----------



## Evans200 (Jun 5, 2016)

May have been an ornament on the front fender. I doubt this model had a light. Bike looks like it was rarely used, very nice shape. Original tires still knee deep in rubber. Nice find.


----------

